# New Tri litter



## andypandy29us

well my first attempt with breeding didnt work out so well as the mum (who was a pet shop mouse) didnt sit on them or feed them ... so take 2

My beautiful tri mum Jess has had 9 beautiful pinkies and they have got full bellies so far and seem very wiggly ... mum has been lying on them to keep them warm and has made a good nest so hopefully this time things will work out better










as you hopefully will see the camera I have used is better and the pics are much clearer


----------



## Seafolly

Congratulations to Jess! Looking forward to seeing them grow!


----------



## ThatCertainGlow

Congrats to you both! I just went back and looked at the parent's pictures. I don't see a problem with them, but I tend to only mind blurred subjects, and washed out photos. :lol: I can see that this one is clearer, though. I am glad she is doing well with them.


----------



## andypandy29us

Ive seen her feed them twice already and she only leaves the nest a few minutes at a time to eat


----------



## PPVallhunds

Glad all is going better with this litter


----------



## morning-star

congrats on the bubs! -can't wait to see what tri patterns they show!


----------



## moustress

Looking good! Congratulations!

Breeding meeces can be so frustrating, but then you get a bunch of loud little piggies and all is well.


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers

Be sure to post updates! Good luck with your litter.


----------



## bonsai

Hello andypandy.
Congrats and best wishes for the litter.


----------



## andypandy29us

thanks guys 










Day 2 all babies are still there and looking well fed .... haven't taken them out of the nest yet but will have to in a little while because mom moved the nest and its touched the water bottle and caused it to leak .... luckily the sawdust has soaked it up and the nest is still dry but ill replace all the sawdust and try and leave the nest whole


----------



## pro-petz

suggestion use an old plastic tub with a cutout to place the nest in to avoid the mum from moving the nest to where it can become soaked again the future, as in the water bottle nozzle may touch the plastic but can not soak the nest.


----------



## andypandy29us

thanks for the suggestion  have changed the cage around so it wont happen again

I'm not sure of the sex yet but if im correct and this is a boy then i have 6 boys and 3 girls ....


----------



## moustress

Fat babies! Yeah!


----------



## angelofwhimsy

Aww! What gorgeous little chunks!


----------



## MojoMouse

The babies look well fed and healthy! The mother is doing a good job this time.  I'm looking forward to updates and they develop.


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers

Looks like a boy.


----------



## Seafolly

I'd say boy too!

They look great!


----------



## andypandy29us

Thats what I thought ..... that means I have 6 boys and 3 girls ..... I will keep the girls for sure ..... they are still feeding well and squeeking .... they are great and mum was ok when I had to clean the tank out shes rebuilt her next and got right back to it


----------



## Seafolly

My first litter only had three does too. Second litter had four. Current litter has three. I do not enjoy this buck heavy trend! Happy to hear they're doing well.


----------



## andypandy29us

7 days old









10 days old













































some new pictures of mom and babies ... they are 10 days old now and so cute 

my other tri coloured female Tara has had 6 beautiful pinkies last night at 1am ... and I got to watch her have them  it was amazing  I haven't been able to get any pics of them yet as she runs straight back to the nest every time I go to look at them.


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers

Aww, how cute. :love1 They look lovely!


----------



## andypandy29us

thank you  Im really pleased with them


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers

Well you have reason to be pleased.  I love the chocolates, by the way.


----------



## angelofwhimsy

Oh, -lovely-! They look terribly sweet and precious ^^ The chocolates are just nom! But then, so are the blacks :lol:


----------



## andypandy29us

they are getting out of the nest at the moment and mum is trying to drag them back .... their eyes are due to open anytime now  ...... Im a little disappointed there are no tris but I love them all .... may have to keep one of the bucks as he will be a carrier I assume for the tri's might breed him to one of his sibling and see what happens ... I know very little about genetics ...

The other litter of 6 are looking nice and fat but mum is still very protective of the nest every time I look in she runs back to the nest and hides them ...


----------



## andypandy29us

When I was cleaning out the cages this morning I got to look finally at the new litter and to my surprise there are 5 girls and only 1 boy if Ive worked it out correctly which is fab news and a couple of them look fox like which I dont think can be right from a tri mum and a blue self dad .... but it will be fun to watch them grow ....

the first litter now all have their eyes open and are hopping about all over ... I can see why they are called hoppers now ... the 3 chocolates are all boys which is a huge shame but I may keep one as I love the chocolate ... The blacks are also really cute and as I dont have any the 3 new additions will be fab


----------



## andypandy29us

A first look at the new litter they are 6 days old


----------



## andypandy29us

a little off topic .... but look what I hatched out at work


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers

Cuter chick, and very lovely babies!


----------



## Kitei

Babies are adorable, I'll be watching their progress~

And chick! <3 I have some at the moment, though they're a few weeks older than yours~


----------



## andypandy29us

that one hatched about 2 hours before I took the pic ......the others have hatched now so we have 11 chicks in the classroom now ... the kids love watching them hatch and grow  I will take the baby mice in when its a bit warmer .... we have 5 inches of snow outside again ... Im sick of snow this year


----------



## Seafolly

1) I totally want a black mouse now.

2) CHICKS! I remember our elementary school hatching quails and ducks. Well, the ducks failed. All of them. They died the day they were supposed to hatch.  I myself have had a few ducks eggs hatch in the last few years and it's so amazing!


----------



## Kitei

How cute <3 I've only got 4, aha.
And totally agreed about the snow. It's not settled here, but we've had it all day for the past few days, so it's just horrible to be outside. >.> My mice have had to move indoors since the cold killed their heater.


----------



## angelofwhimsy

Any new pics of your second litter yet?


----------



## andypandy29us

I will take some new pics in the morning and put them up  they have just opened their eyes and they are all blacks


----------



## andypandy29us

need some help id ing these 2 I had them as boys but I think they are girls help please x

mouse 1









mouse 2

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Seafolly

I see girls but...my sexing abilities are mostly in pinkies.


----------



## DaisyTailsMousery

I am also seeing girls here. Are the nipples visible?


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers

Yep they look like does to me, as well.


----------



## ThatCertainGlow

Does. Second photo shows the nipples on that one.


----------

